# KOREA | Projects & Construction of Inno Cities



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Co-development of the capital region and local areas is the development strategy of Korea.*
*A substantial decentralization of population in the capital region and building a foundation for self-sufficient regional development will be realized through the relocation project!*

*







*


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

Great! but the most important information is missing:

- What is the timeline for those projects? 
- When do they start/finish?


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*About inno city project-1*

*Concentration in the Capital Region and Imbalance of National Territory have been an Obsta-cle to the National Development.*

In the process of growth during the past 4 decades, Korea carried out an imbalanced development strategy centering around the capital region. As a result, Korea is suffering from the polarization between urban and rural areas causing high population concentration in the capital region while leaving local areas with stagnation.


*Change of Population Concentration Ration in the Capital Region*










*Concentration Ratio of Economy and Central Administrative Agencies in the Capital Region*










*Construction of Innovation City will lay Foundation for Balanced Territorial Development where Everybody can Live in Harmony Together.*

More active development policies for capital region and local areas are required in order to achieve a qualitative capital region development and self-sufficient regional development.
The relocation of public agencies outside the capital region will promote region-specific development and facilitate regional economic development combined with the construction of innovation city.
The national spatial reorganization of central functions will form the basis to achieve a quantum leap in growth again through the Multi-Functional Administrative town, Innovation city construction projects as well as Comprehensive Capital Region Development Plan.


*Strengthen Regional Competitiveness in order Cope with Globalization and Knowledge-Based Development*










*Website*: http://innocity.mltm.go.kr/submain.jsp?sidx=100&stype=2


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*About inno city project-2*

*July 2003*
Publicize Guidelines for the Relocation of Public Agencies Pursuant to Balanced National Development

*April 2004*
Establish Legal Grounds for ‘Relocation of Public Agencies’ within the Special Act for Balanced National Development

*August 31, 2004* 
Publicize the Basic Principles and Implementation Direction of the ‘Relocation of Public Agencies’ project

*During the First Half of 2005* 
Collect Opinions Across Various Sectors through National Assembly’s Report, Labor-Management Dialogue and Public Hearing and etc.

*June 2005* 
Sign ‘Labor-Government Basic Agreement’
- Sign Agreement Between Government, Federation of Korean Trade Unions (FKTU), Public & Social Services Workers Unions (KPSU) and Financial Labor Unions 
- Sign Agreement Between Government, Korea Confederation of Trade Unions (KCTU) and Korean Federation of Transportation Public & Social Service Worker's Unions (KCTU)

*July 24, 2005 *
Final Confirmation of ‘Relocation Plan’ after Cabinet Deliberation

*July 27, 2005* 
Announce ‘Guidelines on the Site Selection of Innovation City’ for City, Province and Relocated Agencies

*August 5, 2005*
Establish Promotion Group for Transferring Public Institutions to Local Areas (Chairman: Vice Minister)

*August 31, 2005* 
Sign ‘Implementation Basic Plan’ Between Government, City, Province and Relocated Agencies

*September 28, 2005* 
Organize ‘Site Selection Committee’ for each City and Province

*October 13, 2005* 
Organize Cooperative Body for Relocating Public Agencies to Local Areas Consisted of Government, City, Province and Relocated Agencies

*December 23, 2005* 
Complete Site Selection for 10 Innovation Cities (City/Province Site Selection Committee)

*February 9, 2006* 
Unofficially Decide Developers for Innovation City Construction

*During the First Half of 2006* 
Establish Basic Framework for Innovation City Construction

*During the Second Half of 2006* 
Embark on Innovation City District Selection & Development Plan

*By the End of 2007* 
Embark on Innovation City Construction Work

*2012* 
Complete Innovation City Construction and Relocation of Public Agencies to Local Areas



















*Website*: http://innocity.mltm.go.kr/submain.jsp?sidx=100&stype=2


----------



## humptydumpty7 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks for the detailed information!


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

This kind of planning so antiquated and backward. Don't just build and force or even hope that companies and people will relocate. People come to live and work in Seoul because it's the most vibrant and dynamic city on the peninsula. Building a bunch of skyscrapers, commieblocks, and too-wide roads won't do anything to change that.

The fact that most of these look almost certain to be greenfield developments just makes it all the worse; instead of contributing to the development of already-established cities by enriching their cores, more life will be taken out of them by distributing the activity over a wider area.

I thought that Korea knew better than this.


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Multifunctional Administrative City(Sejong city)*

*







*

Located in the heart of the Republic of Korea - about 120 km (75 miles) south of Seoul, Multifunctional Administrative City (MAC) was conceived to relieve overcrowding in Seoul and promote balanced regional economic development. In addition to relocating the Republic of Korea’s ministries and other executive offices from Seoul to MAC, the Korean government designated MAC as a center of research, education, and high-tech industry.
MAC will attract corporations from across the globe. MAC is 2 hours away from the Republic of Korea’s major cities and close to airports and ports that connect it to the world. With green spaces more than half of the city area and a forward thinking energy policy, MAC will be one of the world’s greenest cities.
To build MAC, the Korean government established a new government agency, the Multifunctional Administrative City Construction Agency (MACCA) in 2006 in accordance with the Special Act on Multifunctional Administrative City Construction. Later in 2010, the National Assembly passed a bill allowing establishment of the self-governing city government by 2012 in accordance with the Special Act on Establishment of Sejong Special Self-governing City. The First Town Apartment Complex in the city’s first residential area has a population of about 22,024 as of November 2013 and 36 executive Ministries and agencies relocate to MAC from 2012 to 2014. MAC’s population is expected to reach *500,000* by *2030*.


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Government Office Master plan*


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Sejong city - Development of Bangchuk-choen(stream)*




























Recently, Multifunctional Administrative City announced the result of the contest designing 1-5 sphere of living in Sejong new city.









http://www.inews365.com/news/article.html?no=368341



















*▲ P1 Area*(http://m.sjsori.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=12173)




















*▲ P2 Area*(http://www.inews365.com/news/article.html?no=365690)











*▲ P3 Area*(http://m.sjsori.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=12173)











*▲ P4 Area*(http://m.sjsori.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=12173)











*▲ P5 Area*(http://www.ygnews.net/news/articleView.html?idxno=34359)


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Gwangju-Jeonnam inno city - Korea Power Exchange*


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Daegu inno city - Korea Gas Corporation*


















http://www.pixfactory.co.kr/test/kogas1/images/focus/subImg3a_2.jpg










http://img.etnews.com/photonews/1411/629961_20141126155758_249_0001.jpg










http://www.viva100.com/mnt/images/file/2014y/11m/27d/20141127010004067_1.jpeg









http://www.gasnews.com/news/photo/201411/67016_33595_4712.JPG



















Last thursday, the new office of Korea gas corperation has completed and had a opening ceremony in Daegu metropolitan city(2014.11.27)


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Korea Expressway Corporation, 韓國道路公社*









http://gimcheon.navle.net/landplan














































http://serviceapi.nmv.naver.com/fla...cd0501f3eaeefb71a5bd30bf&width=720&height=438


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ulsan inno city - Korea East·West Power Co. Ltd. 韓國東西發電(株)*


















http://www.samoo.com/Newsletter/201407_kor/img/img03.jpg


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15769980248/

Korea East·West Power Co.Ltd had completed and moved on Ulsan inno city in 2014.07.21


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Gyeong-Nam inno city - Korea South-East Power Co.Ltd. 韓國南東發電(株)*













































http://www.namgaram.kr/ Namgaram Inno City website

_Korea South-East Power Co.Ltd. had moved on Gyeong-nam inno city in Jinju city in 2014.03.27 _


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Gwangju-Jeonnam Inno City recent aerial photos*


















Bird eye-view











_Korea Electric Power Corporation, 韓國電力公社_


_







_

_Korea Power Exchange_


_







_

_Korea Rural Community Corporation, 韓國農漁村公社_


_







_

Korea post business information center 郵政事業情報Center











Korea Creative Content Agency


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

The buildings look awesome but the planning is horrendous! If you are making the city of the future, why the heck is it planned like 1950's American suburbs?! This will be 100% dependent on car travel!


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

The Korean Inno cities master plan has been made by Korea Land and Housing Corporation. 

Recently, They persue to design land of developed countries than korean 1980's developing style.

However, the company will create a unique master plan suitable with Korean geographical features.


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Gyeong Nam Inno city recent scenery*

*Gyeong-Nam Inno city recent scenery*


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Korea Coal Corporation(大韓石炭公社)/Korea Tourism Organization(韓國觀光公社)*

*Korea Coal Corporation(大韓石炭公社)*











*







*




























Korea Coal Corporation had completed and moved on Gangwon inno city(Wonju city) in 2014.12.12



*Korea Tourism Organization(韓國觀光公社)*























































Korea Tourism Organization had completed and moved on Gangwon inno city(Wonju city) in 2015.03.10


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Korea Land & Housing Corporation 韓國土地住宅公社*























































































































In April 2015, the headquarter of Korea Land & Housing Corporation has been completed. 1500 executives and staff members already moved on the new H.Q in Jinju city.


----------

